# officially in the final room



## mama (Feb 25, 2011)

So my divorce is final, finito, finished, over and out. 

now what? lol


----------



## Shoeguy (Jun 23, 2011)

> now what? lol


Move along one day at a time.

Welcome mama

shoeguy


----------



## mama (Feb 25, 2011)

thanks. was exhausted last night when I posted that. today has been a little hard. emotionally I feel drained. I have been purging my house this week and came across old pictures, wedding stuff etc that I had packed away. Now it's being sold or tossed. alot of memories over the past 9 yrs good in the beginning and it went downhill from there. I am the one that initiated the separation 1.5 yrs ago and nothing has changed since then when I filed for divorce. He has mental health issues that he chooses not to deal with, he just takes meds but doesn't do anything else to help himself. the kids don't like talking to him or going to see him. overnight visits have stopped and it's been little over a month since they have seen him and they don't seem to care. he bounces from relationship to relationship and has been engaged once and almost moved in with 2 ex's. current one he is due to move in with in the next few months it sounds like. i'm single, been out of the dating scene for over 6 months now. Did date a bit at 6 months separated to see if i still had it but just been taking a break. I do miss male company but I don't think i'm ready for a long term relationship. I just want to get out and meet new guys, have fun, without having my heart on the line. however the guys that i talk to seem to think that means flings or friends with benefits lol and not just going on a date meeting new friends.
so that pretty much sums me up.


----------

